# EEA Family Permit for my Pakistani husband



## snejanka (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello,

i would like to know something more about EEA Family Permit for non EU nations.
MY husband is from Pakistan ,but at the moment is living and working in Cyprus .
I am from Poland. We are married 1,5 year. We have been taken marry in Cyprus .Both have Cyprus residence card,our merry was checked by Cyprus immigration office.
We were living togheter there since finanial situation was good.
When i lost my job we decide about living this country. 
IN August 2012 i came to the Uk , i am working here until now as an au pair.(i am living whit british family and taking care of their child),also i registred myself as a self employed (i am a beautician).
My husband is still working in Cyprus (he got a contrat).
In this situation i would ask so i have a change to bring him in the UK?
What kind of douments i will need?
Do i have oportunity to take visa for him?

If somebody can help me i will be thankfull.

Regards.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


snejanka said:


> Hello,
> 
> i would like to know something more about EEA Family Permit for non EU nations.
> MY husband is from Pakistan ,but at the moment is living and working in Cyprus .
> ...


Your husband can apply for the EEA Family Permit right away.

Documents he will need:
* Marriage Certificate
* A Certified copy of your passport
* A letter you need to write, indicating he will come to joint you
* His original passport
* 2 passport style photos 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## snejanka (Nov 19, 2012)

thank you so much for answewr 
i have been read a lot of information about this kind of visa and i am affraid so it cant be easy to get it.
What about other points like :
-acomodation
-bank statement
- how much saving money i must have to can apply?

i am intresting about details.
Maybe somebody have some expirence and can help me?

i need any information,any details.

Thanks a lot for help.

Regards.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


snejanka said:


> thank you so much for answewr
> i have been read a lot of information about this kind of visa and i am affraid so it cant be easy to get it.
> What about other points like :
> 1) -acomodation
> ...


This is the easiest entry clearance anyone can obtain to enter the UK, and your case isn't an exception.

You don't have to elaborate about: 1) Accommodation; 2) Bank Statements; 3) Funds.

Read my previous post and enclose those documents with your husband's application

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Alitun (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello friends! Can anyone please give me the appropriate evidence that there are no accommodation and income requirements concerning the EEA Family Permit?

The other question is what is required if the the the EEA NAtional has a child ? Thank you!


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

Alitun said:


> Hello friends! Can anyone please give me the appropriate evidence that there are no accommodation and income requirements concerning the EEA Family Permit?
> 
> The other question is what is required if the the the EEA NAtional has a child ? Thank you!


What else do you want to know? You have been advise of what you need to know if you are not satisfied you can go to immigration lawyer for advise.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Alitun said:


> Hello friends! Can anyone please give me the appropriate evidence that there are no accommodation and income requirements concerning the EEA Family Permit?
> 
> The other question is what is required if the the the EEA NAtional has a child ? Thank you!


To further clarify your queries, please read the following: HERE

Furthermore, how old is the child of the EEA-National?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Alitun (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello friend thank you for your reply. The child is 12 years old


----------



## Alitun (Jan 28, 2013)

I cant open the link you sent me


----------



## Alitun (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you Jrge i can open the link now but im still looking for what i need to know!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Alitun said:


> Thank you Jrge i can open the link now but im still looking for what i need to know!


If you can't find what you are looking for, keep on looking or trust what I have indicated on my second post or #4 permalink.

If your EU-National has procured the minor's EU passport, then can enter the UK without restrictions. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

